# House



## Johnskiismore (May 20, 2009)

No, not the TV show, my construction loan has gone through and preparing of my land has begun!  I'm pretty frigin pumped!  Can't believe it is finally happening!

Yes, I will bore all of you with pictures as the summer goes on!

First Stage


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

wow that's cool..


----------



## Paul (May 20, 2009)

Fun, isn't it?

That's a beautiful lot, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2009)

Sweet looking lot!


----------



## Vortex (May 21, 2009)

Congrats.  Where is that?


----------



## Glenn (May 21, 2009)

Awesome! Keep posting pics; it'll be cool to watch the progress. 

I take it you bucked, cut, split and stacked all those trees they cleared off the lot? That'll make some good firewood when you move in!  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 21, 2009)

Not the TV Show?  Thank goodness because IMHO the show now sucks....I can't stay focused enough to watch an episode anymore.  

As to the house, awesome.  Hope the contractor is doing a good job.  If you've had any headaches, I'd suggest watching Tom Hanks in "The Moneypit."  Hillarious!


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 21, 2009)

Bob R said:


> Congrats.  Where is that?



Thank you!  It is in Woodstock, NH about a mile north of Exit 33 off of Route 3.  The lot is great, very quiet, 1.3 acres.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Not the TV Show?  Thank goodness because IMHO the show now sucks....I can't stay focused enough to watch an episode anymore.
> 
> As to the house, awesome.  Hope the contractor is doing a good job.  If you've had any headaches, I'd suggest watching Tom Hanks in "The Moneypit."  Hillarious!



The GC is awesome, great reputation in this area, Kevin McNamara, no BS just get the job done right to your liking the first time.  

When I watched that movie many many many years ago, it was then the idea of fixing up a house myself was tossed out the window!    Funny funny movie!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 21, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Thank you!  It is in Woodstock, NH about a mile north of Exit 33 off of Route 3.  The lot is great, very quiet, 1.3 acres.



I'm a moron, Exit 30 not 33


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 21, 2009)

*More Site Work*

Had about 20 trees knocked down, with more to go.  Driveway being roughed in, and the berm on the land is set for the back hoe to start digging down for the frost wall, and to eventually set the foundation.  When you look at the picture with the pile of boulders in front of the berm, the boulders will be removed, and that is where the house will be set, a full walk out basement.  The house will sit nice and high so when you walk out of the LV or DR to the deck there will be a nice view to the E/SE.  

A little more progress


----------



## Vortex (May 22, 2009)

So just north of the golf place there.  Nice local.  I love taking route 3 there instead on 93.  All the traffic stops looking for people who should not be in the country and safety checks during the summer and bike week..  I take the road less travels by.


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

Wow. Congrats. Gonna be a fun summer for you.

Our house has a walk-out basement too. I built a ground level deck that we can walk directly out onto. Once the the basement is refinished, it'll flow nicely. It doesn't get as damp as true underground basements either.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 22, 2009)

Awesome looking lot--you must be jacked right up to get finished. My wife and I have some land we're looking to build on at some point just not sure when. Part of me is very excited to get going, but another part is dreding all the BS that goes with it.


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2009)

Nice looking lot, congrats!  It'll be interesting to watch the progress.


----------



## bigbog (May 22, 2009)

*Woodstock...*

Beautiful area JSM!  
So nice to be able to hear nature...(once the construction finishes, that is..;-))


----------



## Paul (May 22, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I take the road less travels by.



And that, has made all the difference.



bigbog said:


> Beautiful area JSM!
> So nice to be able to hear nature...(once the construction finishes, that is..;-))



I changed my mind thanks to the Bog-man. 

I hate you. :razz:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 23, 2009)

*Back On Track*

Well, did I give myself bad luck when I started this thread!  Remember how I stated that the construction loan was all cleared?  Well, it was, until the underwriters want another CMA (Comparative Market Analysis), which is not uncommon these days with new construction.  A week later the CMA was done..... then they wanted another..... they get it.  Two weeks go by...... waiting for a decision.  Another week goes by, no progress on the construction loan.  Now mind you I work in Real Estate, so I know the staff at the title company, they're like WTF!  The GC is a friend of mine, and he's like, WTF!  The loan officer is the same, I brokered my own deal with the house.... so I'm like, WTF!

Anyway, we finally closed last Friday!  Same day the crew was right back there and put in the footings, and tomorrow the concrete gets poured!

House Footings


----------



## Swamp Dog (Jun 23, 2009)

well thanks for the update.  I was wondering what was going on.  I think we're gonna buy something on the market rather than build.  I don't have the stomach to do what you're doing.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 23, 2009)

Swamp Dog said:


> well thanks for the update.  I was wondering what was going on.  I think we're gonna buy something on the market rather than build.  I don't have the stomach to do what you're doing.



What do you mean, it's so much fun!   :-o

Pictures frome today:

Concrete Tomorrow!


----------



## Swamp Dog (Jun 23, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> What do you mean, it's so much fun!   :-o
> 
> Pictures frome today:
> 
> Concrete Tomorrow!



it's fun to live vicariously through you!  Nice pics too.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 23, 2009)

Swamp Dog said:


> it's fun to live vicariously through you!  Nice pics too.



What's pretty cool too is that starting July 1st, I pay rent.... and a mortgage!  Weeeee!!


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 24, 2009)

Long term, this is something I would love to do in 10 years. Not sure I would have the patience, though! There is something to be said for having a convenience of just moving in to your new place. Condo living is great for us right now, but part of me longs for a private place in the woods without the neighbors.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Long term, this is something I would love to do in 10 years. Not sure I would have the patience, though! There is something to be said for having a convenience of just moving in to your new place. Condo living is great for us right now, but part of me longs for a private place in the woods without the neighbors.



I feel the same.  We've hoping to buy a bigger condo in about two years and then a single family home in about ten.  I'd like to keep the expenses and maintenance to a minimum for the next ten years as the hope is to be able to afford to raise kids through their early years on a single income and not have to worry about exterior maintenance at the same time.  We'll see.

Building your own home certainly looks exciting.  I had always dreamed of building a nice post and beam place in the woods.  For whatever the reason, my desires have changed.  Now I'd love nothing more than an old, old house.  

....dreams.....


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2009)

I can see from this picture that you have no shortage of "raw materials" should you decide to build a stone wall or two


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the unexpected delays, good to hear that things are moving again though. :beer:

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 24, 2009)

I badly want to build a ski place up north somewhere. I want to go non-conventional, and build it eco-friendly modular style using shipping containers or something.

I'm jealous- that looks like a great lot, and the location is perfect. Nice one.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2009)

What a GREAT site John !!  When you are curled up in front of the fireplace this winter with a beverage in hand  the warm glow of a job well done will impact and you'l be GRINNING !!   Enjoy !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2009)

I thought I would post a picture of the house my parents had built two years ago.  They previously lived in a 1930s Tudor home and wanted something ultra modern and to their specs..they worked with a local architect and this is their dream home..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice looking place Steeze almost looks like something Frank Lloyd Wright or Mobius would do  ! 

What are the gunport hole windows upstairs ??


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought I would post a picture of the house my parents had built two years ago.  They previously lived in a 1930s Tudor home and wanted something ultra modern and to their specs..they worked with a local architect and this is their dream home..


Nice crib for the rents.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nice looking place Steeze almost looks like something Frank Lloyd Wright or Mobius would do  !
> 
> What are the gunport hole windows upstairs ??



I have no idea..but this is the floorplan..

http://www.davidhornungarchitect.com/oxford.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> What are the gunport hole windows upstairs ??



Shooting trespassers. :uzi:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Shooting trespassers. :uzi:



My thought exactly WA


----------



## Glenn (Jun 25, 2009)

Excellent update! 

Eventually, we'd like to move up north; probably when we retire. Sell the CT house, live in the VT house...then possibly build a new VT house. We'll see. It's funny where life ends up taking you.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 25, 2009)

*Foundation Walls Done*

Feeling better everyday with the house process!  With all of the frigin rain that we've had up here I'm impressed that the concrete is ready.  Now my job tomorrow is to roll on tar and press insulation to the foundation walls.  This will save me about $600 +/- if I don't mess it up!

Foundation Walls

Now here's something that I haven't told you, my house is a modular home from Pre-Fab Homes.  They are a very good modular home company, you'll never know it's a modular home when it's all said and done!  Now remember all the bs that was going on with my closing?  During that time the date July 6th was looming in my head...... because that's when the house is trucked in!!!!  Permits and shipment already paid for!  If I couldn't do it on this date, November would be the next opening!  Pheeuu!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Feeling better everyday with the house process!  With all of the frigin rain that we've had up here I'm impressed that the concrete is ready.  Now my job tomorrow is to roll on tar and press insulation to the foundation walls.  This will save me about $600 +/- if I don't mess it up!
> 
> Foundation Walls
> 
> Now here's something that I haven't told you, my house is a modular home from Pre-Fab Homes.  They are a very good modular home company, you'll never know it's a modular home when it's all said and done!  Now remember all the bs that was going on with my closing?  During that time the date July 6th was looming in my head...... because that's when the house is trucked in!!!!  Permits and shipment already paid for!  If I couldn't do it on this date, November would be the next opening!  Pheeuu!!



Your foundation looks a lot like Tuckerman's ravine.  Are you sure you didn't mean this album?
http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/8693/cat/1113

Looking good.  Bet you can't wait for the house to arrive! :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Your foundation looks a lot like Tuckerman's ravine.  Are you sure you didn't mean this album?
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/8693/cat/1113
> 
> Looking good.  Bet you can't wait for the house to arrive! :beer:



Thank you Brian!  Yes that is the album I meant, and here is a link to it:

Correct Pictures

Too much sun today I guess, not used to it!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2009)

WE finally got some sun down this way today too (along with the heat).  It was nice to see, too bad I was stuck inside almost all day...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 5, 2009)

*Foundation Set*

Ready for the arrival of the house on Wednesday, foundation is all set!  Only thing the contractors have not been able to do is pour the concrete for the basement floor do to all of the rain we've had.  Other than that it is a go!

Foundation Walls Up


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2009)

Sweet!  Can't wait to see pics of the house installed!

I like the use of the large rocks as retaining walls in this pic:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sweet!  Can't wait to see pics of the house installed!
> 
> I like the use of the large rocks as retaining walls in this pic:



+1 on the rock.  real nice.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 6, 2009)

It impressed me as well!  It looks so much better than what I pictured in my head.  The house will arrive tomorrow at 4PM, and it will be set in place Wednesday morning!  Pictures and video will follow!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> It impressed me as well!  It looks so much better than what I pictured in my head.  The house will arrive tomorrow at 4PM, and it will be set in place Wednesday morning!  Pictures and video will follow!



Cool!  I'm sensing some serious crane stoke pics in the very near future in this thread!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 7, 2009)

*It Has Arrived*

Alright, it has arrived!  Funny how it doesn't look like much as is.  Went in to see the LR, the second floor is in frame on top of both 'boxes', and the full shed dorm is on a seperate trailer.

House Is Here

Crane will be here at 7AM....... hopefully I will too!


----------



## Swamp Dog (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Alright, it has arrived!  Funny how it doesn't look like much as is.  Went in to see the LR, the second floor is in frame on top of both 'boxes', and the full shed dorm is on a seperate trailer.
> 
> House Is Here
> 
> Crane will be here at 7AM....... hopefully I will too!



thanks for the pics.  Do you mind if I ask which company you used to build the house?  It's along the lines of what we want and we've found a nice lot.  I can't believe we're thinking of doing it after swearing we wouldn't.

Anyhow, congrats on the progress.  That alone is amazing considering how crapy the weather has been.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet!  Waiting to see some pictures of it all being put back together!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 8, 2009)

*It's Up*

Holy crap I can't believe it but It is up!  The crew started at 6:30Am (much to my dismay), and they just dropped in the last dormer about a half hour ago.  What a process to watch, and the monster crane they had!  Took about two hundred pictures and am going  to make a slide show tomorrow.  The only thing that blows is that I have to work tonight....BOOOOOO!  

Needed to share this great news!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Holy crap I can't believe it but It is up!  The crew started at 6:30Am (much to my dismay), and they just dropped in the last dormer about a half hour ago.  What a process to watch, and the monster crane they had!  Took about two hundred pictures and am going  to make a slide show tomorrow.  The only thing that blows is that I have to work tonight....BOOOOOO!
> 
> Needed to share this great news!



Are you building the cabinets and steps and interior stuff?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Holy crap I can't believe it but It is up!  The crew started at 6:30Am (much to my dismay), and they just dropped in the last dormer about a half hour ago.  What a process to watch, and the monster crane they had!  Took about two hundred pictures and am going  to make a slide show tomorrow.  The only thing that blows is that I have to work tonight....BOOOOOO!
> 
> Needed to share this great news!



I'm curious what the cost savings is going 'manufactured' compared to having a local contractor building the identical structure?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are you building the cabinets and steps and interior stuff?



The cabinets and stairs came with the house.  I picked out the design, wood, and the like as they did have a lot to choose from.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 9, 2009)

Guess who's computer died today!  That's right, mine!  I'm using my computer at work right now, so the slide show will be delayed.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 9, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm curious what the cost savings is going 'manufactured' compared to having a local contractor building the identical structure?



Great question, When I have more time I will explain my process and how/why I chose this path.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Guess who's computer died today!  That's right, mine!  I'm using my computer at work right now, so the slide show will be delayed.



Boo! 

Hope you get it fixed soon!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 11, 2009)

Going to work on the slideshow later next week.  BUT here it is!!  The house is up!  Another six to eight weeks of finish work and I will be in.  

HOUSE


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 11, 2009)

Hmm, did something wrong with that link, let's try this:

House Is Up

Alright, still not working, go to the Gallery page to see it!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks Great John - good choice of style  seems to really "fit"  the site !


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Hmm, did something wrong with that link, let's try this:
> 
> House Is Up
> 
> Alright, still not working, go to the Gallery page to see it!



I fixed it for ya.

Looks nice!  Glad it's coming along nicely for you now! :beer:


----------



## Geoff (Jul 11, 2009)

My other question beyond cost for manufactured vs having a local contractor build it....

I'm trying to figure out windows.  Which side of the house faces south?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoff said:


> My other question beyond cost for manufactured vs having a local contractor build it....
> 
> I'm trying to figure out windows.  Which side of the house faces south?



The back of the house faces south.  The east side of the house has two sliding glass doors off of the LV and the DR that will lead to a deck, 28 x 20.  That will be my HQ's for PDW.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I fixed it for ya.
> 
> Looks nice!  Glad it's coming along nicely for you now! :beer:



Thank you!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 12, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> The back of the house faces south.  The east side of the house has two sliding glass doors off of the LV and the DR that will lead to a deck, 28 x 20.  That will be my HQ's for PDW.



Planning to fend off a platoon of racoons?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Planning to fend off a platoon of racoons?



I'll let the fox I see on the property almost daily take care of those racoons!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 13, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> It impressed me as well!  It looks so much better than what I pictured in my head.  The house will arrive tomorrow at 4PM, and it will be set in place Wednesday morning!



Really looks nice John...I _Like_ the pre-manufactured ideas, especially with today's quality of materials.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Great question, When I have more time I will explain my process and how/why I chose this path.



:-o:-o:-o


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 19, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm curious what the cost savings is going 'manufactured' compared to having a local contractor building the identical structure?



Sorry to have taken so long to answer your question, the last two weeks have been pretty hectic here!  Five years ago when I got 'serious' about saving up to buy land and build a house my dream was to have a log cabin.  This is a great example of 'stick built' seeing that it is, and everything other than the frame, walls, roof, shingles, and plans you or a general contractor need to purchase everything else.  We all want a log home right?  Complete with a deck/farmers porch, fieldstone fireplace and the like. 

After buying the land straight last Fall, I went to work gathering all of the info I would need to build a log home.  There's a company here in northern NH I started contacting for floorplans and pricing.  The kit I liked was about 1800SF listed at 85K.  Now you add the 'other' things to make the home a home.  Things like the floor, tiles, kitchen cabinets, kitchen appliances, counter tops, bathroom fixtures and appliances, stairs, doors, and windows.  From here you will have a good idea of how much the kit is going to cost when delivered to your site.  This runs to about half the cost of the kit  Now is when I went to talk to my local well respected GC.

When meeting with the GC we went over the plans, and what else would be needed once the cabin was set on its foundation.  This is where it gets expensive..... fast!  Groundbreaking, foundation work, and the actual foundation walls will run around 25K.  Next, an electrician to do all of the wiring, installation of ceiling lights, light fixtures, outlets (in and out), outside lights, doorbell (if you want), breaker board, this can take a while and can run as much as foundation costs.  Of course, the less you want the cheaper it is, and personally speaking I was not asking for that much more than what's required for building code.

Plumber comes in and has to bring all of the pipes for heating, BR, KIT, faucets (in and out), installs and attaches.  This too can take a few weeks..... and run the same cost.  At least for me copper was not as expensive as it was three years ago!  

Here's the killer.  The cabin kit is delivered, and most cabin companies charge next to nothing for delivery.  But you need to hire a set crew.  This may take a few days or weeks depending on size and everyone's schedule.  The set crew assembles the cabin, seals, 'buttons up' the roof.  Plus, you'll now need a crew to put in your floor or carpet or tile.  This step will cost about the same as the kit itself, minus ten grand or so.

What I have not included so far is septic/well, furnace, driveway (roughed in not paved), 
we can just round out that cost to the tune of 35K.  We started at 85K and are now to 300K, and that still is  not including closing costs, insurance, bar tabs ( for yourself ).  Plus, the land is paid for.

If I could afford it, I really would like a log home, but seeing that I am paying for it myself, this just got more and more out of my practical reach each step of the way.  Even if this was not a log home and was framed with 2x4s or 2x6s the cost would be just about the same.

Now I entertained the thought of a modular home.... and remember at this time the RE market had died almost completely.  Modular home companies and their dealers had a lot of inventory!  A salesman contacted me from Tilton, NH and said there were some deals on their 'spec' homes.  These homes were awesome... you do not even know you're in a modular home!  Even better the spec home has all of the really really good upgrades.  The smallest one I looked at was 2400 SF, and with a modular home you have everything included in the price.  All of the wiring, outlets, switches, circuit board, ceiling lights, outside light fixtures, drain pipes, heating pipes, sinks, toilets, bath tub, faucets, walls, floors, insulation, siding, cable hook-ups, phone hook-up, stairs, doors...... you get the point.  Everything that had to be itemized before are now included.  The price they wanted was sick not uke: sick,  sick.

My GC was with me and even though the homes looked awesome they would not 'fit' the lot.  We went to look at other modular home companies, what they had, what they could offer.  In that kind of a market, and if you have land, you're hot.  Many many times customers/clients look at land and building at the same time.  This gets nerve racking as everything is contingent of the other.  Example, if the land sale doesn't go through they get deposit back from ABC Contracting, or if the Constuction Loan doesn't work they can get out of their Land PSA.   

Played the game for a bit, one company tried to out do the other.  The original company got my deposit, and they threw in many extras.  Shipment included, set crew included, and everything I listed before on modular homes.  But for me no finished floor was included........ get a flooring company once it is set on site, the floor really gets damged on shipment as I have seen.

Cost was less than half of what the kit was, delivered and assembled.  Now add on site work, foundation, septic/well, and these costs are the same as above.  When the local contractors for plumbing and electric are hired the costs are a fraction since the wiring pipes etc. are already there, its the extra fixtures and attachment to the grid and septic/well that is needed.  Final numbers were a little more than half of the original plan, and the project will be done twice as fast.  Can't express this again though, timing worked big for me.  Let's say this was 2007, the cost maybe would've been three quarters the original plan, seeing that those 'extras' would've been paid for. 

So, there is my reasoning for purchasing a modular home.  Mine is an extended cape with full shed dorm.  By September the first floor will be done making it 1,288 SF.  Next summer the second floor will be done doubling the SF.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow..thanks for taking the time to explain the process!!!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks!

....so the biggest savings was the deal you were able to cut since they needed to dump inventory?   You're also obviously in the house much quicker.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2009)

My brother and uncle are both general contractors and they swear by modular homes these days.  15 years ago they wouldn't have said that, but now for the money they can't be beat.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 26, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Thanks!
> 
> ....so the biggest savings was the deal you were able to cut since they needed to dump inventory?   You're also obviously in the house much quicker.



Yes


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> My brother and uncle are both general contractors and they swear by modular homes these days.  15 years ago they wouldn't have said that, but now for the money they can't be beat.



Modular homes have come a long way.  Certain companies have a really great product, and I am lucky to have one


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 26, 2009)

Siding is all done, and the deck is almost complete.  We'll worry about drilling for the well and installing septic later this week just as long as the deck is done!  :wink:http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/bulkupload.php?ppaction=addphotos&do=preview&photopath=2289&upuser=&notify=no&rating=&comments=yes&defcat=1122&deftitle=&defdesc=&defdesc=&keywords=&numprocess=10&processall=no&dthumbs=


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 26, 2009)

Something got all messed during upload.... thank you again FairPoint!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=1122


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking good John!  You must be getting psyched.  When's the expected move in date?


----------



## severine (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! It's really coming along!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 26, 2009)

severine said:


> Wow! It's really coming along!



Thank you, it is almost scarey fast it is coming together!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Looking good John!  You must be getting psyched.  When's the expected move in date?



Oh I am pretty pumped now!  The move in date will be sometime in September!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 12, 2009)

*Oh boy...*

Sorry I haven't uploaded any pictures, I've taken a ton but have been really busy with work, and taking care of Kristen, she had knee surgery last week and is now doing well.

So, flooring/carpet going in the last week of August, septic system installed, propane tank attached and buried, soil put down for my lawn, driveway being roughed in as I type, all I need is water!

Drilling crew started yesterday.... I got a call this morning from my GC, 500' and no water.  600' a trickle.  Next step is hydrofracture.... retrieving water just got very very expensive!

I hope to have new pictures up soon!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Drilling crew started yesterday.... I got a call this morning from my GC, 500' and no water.  600' a trickle.  Next step is hydrofracture.... retrieving water just got very very expensive!
> 
> I hope to have new pictures up soon!



500 feet in a day? What are they drilling through, butter?
I've seen frac operations on 11,000 foot horizontal gas wells, and it's pretty impressive. I'm guessing this will eb slightly smaller scale, but it's probably the same principle. Pretty cool, how that gets done.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  I hope they find water soon!

More pics!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 12, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> 500 feet in a day? What are they drilling through, butter?
> I've seen frac operations on 11,000 foot horizontal gas wells, and it's pretty impressive. I'm guessing this will eb slightly smaller scale, but it's probably the same principle. Pretty cool, how that gets done.



When I went down yesterday at around 3 they were at 220', they had started at 7AM.  My neighbors must've been thrilled with this quiet operation.  When I was called this morning they were at 500'.  Mind you I hve no idea what time they stopped last night.  It is impressive how the frac works, when that is done I will have one hell of a resevoir!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> When I went down yesterday at around 3 they were at 220', they had started at 7AM.  My neighbors must've been thrilled with this quiet operation.  When I was called this morning they were at 500'.  Mind you I hve no idea what time they stopped last night.  It is impressive how the frac works, when that is done I will have one hell of a resevoir!



Do you know if they're using a proppant in the frac? I'd guess not, since it might have a tendancy to flow back out, and the polymers they use to make the water slick might foul the well. On the other hand, without a proppant the frac would tend to collapse, but that might not be a problem with a water well, with relatively low flow rates needed.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 13, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Do you know if they're using a proppant in the frac? I'd guess not, since it might have a tendancy to flow back out, and the polymers they use to make the water slick might foul the well. On the other hand, without a proppant the frac would tend to collapse, but that might not be a problem with a water well, with relatively low flow rates needed.



I do not know the answer to this, I will find out next week and let you know!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 13, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> I do not know the answer to this, I will find out next week and let you know!



Purely curriosity.


----------

